# dans les règles de l'art



## Kyara78

I all,

Could someone tell me how translate "dans les règles de l'art". Someone said me "in the state of art". Is it correct ?

Thanks

K.

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one.
N.B. For the meaning and translation of the separate expression _state of the art_, please see here.


----------



## Gardefeu

Non, je ne pense pas que _in the state of art_ convienne.
Je vous suggère: _by the book_


----------



## Mundoune

J'ai trouvé 2 trad possibles:

carried out professionally (lit) ou according to the rule book (hum)


----------



## LaurentK

In the building industry, architecture, we often speak about _good or bad practice_. It depends on the context and the sentence (as usual !).


----------



## edwingill

a shortened version: by the rulebook


----------



## mayabee

L'entrepreneur achèvera les travaux, suivant _les Règles de l'Art_ et conformément aux plans. 
I have found this sentence in a technical document used between an architect and a contractor, and I was wondering if an equivalent phrase exists in English? It seems to me that it is a fixed phrase in French.
I've translated literally so far: " The contractor will complete the work in accordance to the Rules of the Art and to the Blue Prints." , but it does sound odd to me.
I would appreciate help on this.


----------



## floise

Hi Mayabee,

'Selon les règles de l'art' or 'suivant les règles de l'art' means 'according to / by the book'.

Floise


----------



## LARSAY

It is true that _dans les Regles de l'Art _means "by the book", but you absolutly cannot use that expression in a formal contract in English (the English "by the book" is very colloquial when the French _Regles de l'Art_ is not). Moreover, in a contract, you don't write "will", which just expresses the future, but "shall"; "Shall" expresses an obligation, which is exactly what a contract is all about (rights and obligations of each party). So, the way to translate it is:

The contractor shall complete the work with the utmost professionalism and according to the blueprints.


----------



## mayabee

Hello!

Thanks a lot for these precisions, Larsay. This helps a lot.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Could "according to the code of good practice" be used in this context ?


----------



## floise

Larsay,
Mayabee,
Jean-Michel Carrère,
and anyone else who is interested,


In a sample construction contract, written bilingually in French and English, there is the following translation for 'selon les règles de l'art':

'In accordance with generally accepted construction practices'.

Link: http://www.gomaison.com/goreno/pdf/Soumission_proposal.pdf

Floise


----------



## ChicaM

Salut!
I would really appreciate if you could help me translate the phrase " regles de l'art" in English.I really have no idea.Here is the context : LES REGLES DE L'ART POUR LES BRANCHES PROFESSIONNELLES CONCERNEES.

Thank you so much!


----------



## cropje_jnr

Professional standards (?)


----------



## sunflower2008

'Les exigences du nettoyage chimique fait dans les règles de l'art.'
How would you translate this expression?
I translated 'the demands of chemical cleaning done according to the procedure' but I'm not sure it's the best translation.

Thanks.


----------



## wildan1

_done just the way it is supposed to_


----------



## lecabaneur

I think you have the best versions here with 

'In accordance with generally accepted construction practices'
and
'according to the code of good practice'

thanks guys!


----------



## Sisal

What about : 
in compliance with the best standard practices ?


----------



## chapteryx

For later visitors, may I also suggest "Best common practices", or even shorter, "Best practices" - they're both pretty big on google's hit-meter. As a title for a document, I concur with Philip(pe) above, but almost all of the suggestions are correct in all of the threads. 

"Best practices" has become more widespread recently than what used to be known as "Standard practices", because standard practices in certain trades often involved cutting corners that might raise safety concerns.


----------



## Embonpoint

I'll offer another idea often used in the U.S. in that sort of contract:

"industry standards"


----------



## gaild

règles de l'art - also translates nicely as "best practices"


----------



## Kitcitwapien

Also:_ according to trade practices_
When applied to a particular field, for example engineering, we can say: _generally accepted engineering practices_


----------



## gaild

yes - in any field, 
generally accepted "engineering" practices = best practices in engineering, 

it is a matter of definition only.


----------



## max_france

with the utmost professionalism,
the best standard practices,
familier: by the book


----------



## Ami6

The expression is found in this sentence:

"Dans le voisinage du prestigieux château de xxx, une équipe de cinquante professionnels travaille _dans les règles de l'art_ le bois et le métal sous toutes leurs formes."

"In the vicinity of the prestigious Castle of xxx, a team made up of fifty professionals works _according to the rules of the trade _wood and metal in all of their forms."

Any other suggestions?


----------



## dovido

"according to tradition"

(J'ai trouvé cet équivalent sur ce forum dans un fil de discussion sur la même expression, mais je ne peux pas poster le lien.)


----------



## mirifica

according to the rules of their trades ?? Maybe too far.


----------



## azrelp

regle de l'art = codes of practice


----------



## prinjon

"Generally accepted construction practices" is from far what shall be used, all the others have a different meaning or not adapted to the context of use in the building sector.

Of course, locally in an English-speaking country, you may have another established term but if not legal, I recommend the use of the above vocabulary.
Thank you all for such contributions !

BTW :
Définition
Règles non écrites d'un savoir-faire qui sont conformes aux données acquises et qui sont appliquées par les professionnels expérimentés dans l'exercice de leur métier.   

Règles non écrites d'un savoir-faire qui sont conformes aux données acquises et qui sont appliquées par les professionnels expérimentés dans l'exercice de leur métier.   



Notes Ces règles de savoir-faire sont en usage dans les différents domaines de l'ingénierie, de la construction, des techniques, ainsi que dans des domaines plus abstraits tels que le droit et la gestion. Elles sont une garantie de bonne exécution d'un ouvrage ou d'un travail, et elles servent de critères de qualité.


Ces règles de savoir-faire sont en usage dans les différents domaines de l'ingénierie, de la construction, des techniques, ainsi que dans des domaines plus abstraits tels que le droit et la gestion. Elles sont une garantie de bonne exécution d'un ouvrage ou d'un travail, et elles servent de critères de qualité.


----------



## mrbutt89

As a BE speaker, I find "best practice", "standard practice" etc. more idiomatic than the plural version ("best practices" etc). The same may not be true of US English. (Cf. "medications" "accommodations" etc.)


----------



## wildan1

Both _best practices_ or _best practice_ are heard in AE--it depends on the specific context, I would say.


----------



## Nicomon

And I'm surprised to read that _best practices _was suggested as a translation of _règles de l'art. _

In a Canadian context,  it would be understood as_ « pratiques exemplaires / meilleures pratiques ». _
And as far as I know, those are not synonyms of_ règles de l'art =  good / generally accepted / trade  practice(s).
_


----------

